# derby : in squirrel url zu db von tomcat



## rwolf (11. Jun 2014)

hi all,

in meiner webapp speichere und lösche ich mittels jdbc session-infos in einer derby-datenbank,
die im pfad bin unter ..tomcat/bin liegt..klappt auch einwandfrei

jetzt wollte ich mit squirrel das ganze von außen ansehen und auch mal nen
datensatz manuell ergänzen, z.B. verbindungs-infos zur Benutzer-DB(hier MS-SQL-Server),
denn die sollten ja nicht im Klartext im Javacode stehen 

leider meldet mir squirrel immer nur :

java.util.concurrent.ExecutionException: java.lang.RuntimeException: java.sql.SQLException: Unable to create connection. Check your URL.
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.report(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.get(Unknown Source)

egal, wie ich den URL für die derby-db vom Tomcat angebe, es klappt nix



nehme mal auch an, daß tomcat laufen muß, dann läuft auch die derby-db !?

hab die hilfe von squirrel eingesehen..

hab auch schon danach gegoogelt, bin zwar fündig geworden, es klappt aber immer noch nicht :-(

hab schon einiges probiert , zuletzt :

jdbc:derby:C:\\apache-tomcat-7.0.41\\bin\\TS_WEB_APP_DB.db
(hab auch einige varianten mit anderen slashes probiert)

hat jemand ne idee ?


----------



## Joose (11. Jun 2014)

(Kenne mich mit derby-db nicht wirklich aus aber
Wie du schon richtig schreibst und die Exception sagt: *URL*
In deiner URL steht eine Pfadangabe, damit wird der Treiber nichts anfangen zu wissen! 
Probieren eine URL mit "localhost".


----------



## turtle (11. Jun 2014)

Wir müssen die Definition des Persistent Manager sehen, um beurteilen zu könnnen, wie Tomcat die Verbindung zur Datenbank aufbaut.

Du müsstest ein Manager Element definiert haben.

[XML]<Manager className="org.apache.catalina.session.PersistentManager"           
[/XML]

Bitte poste das komplett.


----------



## rwolf (11. Jun 2014)

danke für interesse, wo soll dieser eintrag denn stehen ?


----------



## rwolf (11. Jun 2014)

ok,

eigentlich hat sich das erledigt,

weil ich mit der 30-tage-version von razorsql meine aufgabe
in wenigen minuten erledigen konnte..tschüss squirrel

bei der sqirrelhilfe stand für "url" übrigend auch ein dateipfad,
nicht sowas wie localhost !?

danke für eure mühe !


----------

